# Millionen-Quiz-Show abzocke



## painsucker (28 Juni 2009)

Hi, ich hatte das Thema schon im Bereich "Servicenummern, Mehrwertdienste und Dialer" und darum gebeten es hier her zu verschieben, leider ist bis jetzt nix passiert, eagl.
Es geht um die Millionen-Quiz-Show die jetzt zunehmend ihr unwesend treiben und mich hat es auch erwischt und davon wollte ich nun mal berichten.
Auf den ersten Blick sieht es ganz unscheinbar aus und hat seht große Ähnlichkeit mit dem "Wer wird Millionär Spiel" 
Bild klick hier
 Ich wusste jedenfalls bis zum 25.02.2009 nichts von der Webseite, aber da kam dann die erste Rechnung per e-mail. Ich dachte mir: "Hä was ist denn das"? Habs ersma einfach ignoriert, doch dann kam die gleiche Rechnung per Post und da wurde ich dann stutzig habe aber ersma weiter nichts unternommen. 
Rechnung klick hier
Ein Monat später kam die erste Mahnung und noch einen Monat drauf dann die letzte Mahnung.
Anfang Mai kam dann die Ankündigung der Vollstreckung und beiligend haben die noch eine Kopie eines Rechtsurteils vom November 2008 mitgeschickt um mir mitzuteilen das in der Vergangenheit ihre Forderungen hinreichend Gerichtlich festgestellt und vollstreckt worden ist.
Gerichtsurteil klick hier
Am 22.06.2009 kam dann ein Brief von der mediafinanz Inkassogesellschaft.
Brief klick hier
Komischerweiße wurde der am 12.06. ausgestellt und kam erst am 22.06. an und bis zum 22.06. soll ich die Summe von 113€ überweisen. Ja klar dacht ich mir, ich soll das Geld heut noch überweisen obwohl ich den Brief grad erst bekommen hab!!?? Da hab ich die mal angerufen. Ich erklärte der Dame  den Sachverhalt das ich den Brief eben erst bekommen hab und nur bis heut Zeit hätte den Betrag zu bezahlen. Da fragte sie ganz freundlich sie: "Oh, das geht natürlich nich, bis wann können sie denn bezahlen"?
Meine Antwort war: "Na bezahlen tu ich das nicht weil ich das nicht genutzt habe...."
Und vorbei wars mit der freundlichkeit. Ein Tag später schickte ich noch einen Brief des Verbraucherschutzes an die DEUS GmbH, also die vom Millionen Quiz. Zurück kam nur die Antwort das:
Das von Ihnen übersandte Musterschreiben ist bedeutungslos. Die Rechtmäßigkeit unserer Forderung wurde bereits mehrfach gerichtlich bestätigt. Beachten Sie hierzu bitte das beiliegende rechtskräftige Urteil des Amtsgericht Hof.
Sollte demnach keine fristgemäße Zahlung erfolgen, werden wir unseren Anspruch gerichtlich geltend machen, wodurch Ihnen weitere Kosten entstehen.

Naja ich warte einfach mal ab, da ich im Internet mehrfach solcher Fälle gefunden habe wie zum Beispiel hier.

Wem ergeht es auch so oder hat ein paar Tips?


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: Millionen-Quiz-Show abzocke*

Ich wüsste schon, was ich mit diesem Inkassobüro machen würde.


----------



## painsucker (19 August 2009)

*AW: Millionen-Quiz-Show abzocke*

Hi, es ist mal wieder so weit.
heute, umgenau zu sein vor 20min klingelte mein telefon.
Eine Frau meldete sich:
"Hallo Herr.... hier ist noch einmal Media Finanz Inkasso. Es geht um die offene Forderung der Millionen Quiz Show. Kann die jetzt bezahlt werden oder müssen wir den gerichtlichen Weg gehen?"
 Meine Antwort war natürlich: "Ich bezahle das nicht, gehen Sie halt den gerichtlichen Weg"
Ein kurzes: "Ok, Danke tschüss" und das Gespräch war vorbei.

Also auf in Runde 2....^^

Übrigens wurde von Computerbild die Seite der Millionen Quiz Show als Abzockseite gelistet.


----------



## painsucker (21 August 2009)

*AW: Millionen-Quiz-Show abzocke*

So heute nun das Schreiben von Media Finanz Inkasso.
*HIER * 
aber ich glaub mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben das die nicht Mahnkosten und zusätzlich Anwaltskosten verlangen können.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 August 2009)

*AW: Millionen-Quiz-Show abzocke*



painsucker schrieb:


> So heute nun das Schreiben von Media Finanz Inkasso.
> *HIER *
> aber ich glaub mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben das die nicht Mahnkosten und zusätzlich Anwaltskosten verlangen können.



Verlangen können die alles mögliche - ob sie es kriegen, ist eine andere Frage.
(Ob bei den außergerichtlichen Kosten sowohl Inkassokosten als auch Anwaltskosten erstattungsfähig wären, das dürfte zweifelhaft sein.)

*Aber diese Frage stellt sich regelmäßig gar nicht.*
Denn bei dieser Art von Telefon-Klabauter-Abzocke entsteht schon gar kein wirksamer Vertrag.

Kein Vertrag - kein Anspruch. Auch nicht auf Inkasso-/Anwaltskosten oder sonstwas.


----------



## MaxMastermind (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Millionen-Quiz-Show abzocke*

Ich frag mich wie viele sich durch die Schreiben, Drohungen und Anrufe einschüchtern lassen und dann einfach zahlen um Ruhe zu bekommen. Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das so einige sind. Genau auf diese Menschen dürfte das dann auch abziehen.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das sie es bei dir noch sehr viel weiter versuchen bzw. da irgendwelche rechtlichen Schritte kommen. Das wäre ja wohl wirklich eine Frechheit!


----------



## painsucker (29 März 2010)

*AW: Millionen-Quiz-Show abzocke*

Hi zusammen. Kurze Zwischeninfo....bisher habe ich noch nichts von denen wieder gehört.....


----------



## lidlcat (29 April 2011)

*AW: Millionen-Quiz-Show abzocke*

Hallo
also uns ist es jetzt auch so ergangen mit Millionenquiz. Wir haben jetzt das schreiben mit dem Gerichtsurteil bekommen. Jetzt wollte ich mal wissen wie es bei dir weitergegangen ist. Wir haben zwar Anzeige erstattet das läuft auch alles über die Staatsanwaltschaft aber da haben wir halt auch noch keinen Bescheid. Ich habe auch nicht vor zu zahlen und ich denke auch das dieses Gerichtsurteil nicht echt ist. Würde mich über eine Nachricht sehr freuen.:smile:


----------



## Goblin (29 April 2011)

*AW: Millionen-Quiz-Show abzocke*



> Wir haben jetzt das schreiben mit dem Gerichtsurteil bekommen


Kannste mal mehr erzählen,oder einscannen und hochladen ? Sicher interessant für die anderen hier


----------



## technofreak (29 April 2011)

*AW: Millionen-Quiz-Show abzocke*



Goblin schrieb:


> und hochladen ?


hochladen geht ( für Newbies )  nicht, wenn,  nur über Link zu Bilderdiensten


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2011)

*AW: Millionen-Quiz-Show abzocke*



lidlcat schrieb:


> Wir haben zwar Anzeige erstattet das läuft auch alles über die Staatsanwaltschaft ...


Wette machen, dass da gar nichts läuft, außer der Vorbereitung der Einstellungsverfügung?


----------



## painsucker (13 Mai 2011)

*AW: Millionen-Quiz-Show abzocke*

Bisher habe ich nichts wieder von denen gehört.


----------



## lidlcat (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: Millionen-Quiz-Show abzocke*



painsucker schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich nichts wieder von denen gehört.


 da kann man ja nur hoffen.:-p


----------



## claris (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Millionen-Quiz-Show abzocke*

Da hört sich wirklich nach Abzocke an, die darauf abzielt, eingeschüchterten Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen - ich würde das auch nicht bezahlen. Mußte man denn vor dem Spielen seine Adresse etc. angeben - bei sowas wäre ich generell vorsichtig. Hoffe für dich, da kommt jetzt nix mehr nach!


----------

